# Eddie has passed



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Eddie has passed training*

Hi everyone, very pleased to say that Eddie (and family!) have passed the beginners training course this morning :whoo:

We are now booked in for the Bronze to start in September and the only downside to this course is that its ongoing.........

So we might be a long time getting our bronze rosette, especially as Eddie will have to do a sit/stay for a whole minute 

He loved the fun agility session - might have to take that further


----------



## Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Well done!! when I saw this post it just said Eddie has passed and I was automatically shocked as I thought your dog had died, very glad to see that was not the case and it was good news afterall.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

well done Eddie and family x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well Done Eddie


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Clever Eddie


----------

